# Staying in Nerja



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Morning everybody!
I'm very excited as I may be going to Nerja for the weekend  with a friend and I haven't been to the South of Spain for years. But it's looking a bit expensive, we'd probably have to take the AVE as it takes too long by car (we have to be in Nerja by 4 o´clock on Friday and I'm not sure what time we'd be able to leave on Friday), then going from Málaga to Nerja, then a hostal somewhere....
Anyway what I wanted to ask was about accommodation. We're going on the 14th of May and it's San Isidro on the 15th which apparently is a big celebration in Nerja. That means we may have problems booking, but also I'm worried about noise, so any areas in the town we should avoid, or any quiet areas, hostales, hotels to recommend? Also taking into account we probably won't have a car, nor a lot of money!!
Ah, and also going from Málaga to Nerja, what's best, bus or train?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ah, so you could pop in for a visit!!!!!! I wonder if Chica will still about???? 

In answer to your questions, I cant help. I've driven to Nerja from my house and it took an hour and a half I think??? Not sure of the best form of public transport tho. It seemed like a lovely place, not too busy or commercial, lots of British around but fairly quiet - it certainly wasnt like the"Torremolinos" sort of place. well not when we went there!


Jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Morning everybody!
> I'm very excited as I may be going to Nerja for the weekend  with a friend and I haven't been to the South of Spain for years. But it's looking a bit expensive, we'd probably have to take the AVE as it takes too long by car (we have to be in Nerja by 4 o´clock on Friday and I'm not sure what time we'd be able to leave on Friday), then going from Málaga to Nerja, then a hostal somewhere....
> Anyway what I wanted to ask was about accommodation. We're going on the 14th of May and it's San Isidro on the 15th which apparently is a big celebration in Nerja. That means we may have problems booking, but also I'm worried about noise, so any areas in the town we should avoid, or any quiet areas, hostales, hotels to recommend? Also taking into account we probably won't have a car, nor a lot of money!!
> Ah, and also going from Málaga to Nerja, what's best, bus or train?


Hi PW,

There is no train service from Malaga to Nerja. The best way is a bus from malaga bus station which I beleive is fairly close to the train station. Buses are regular and reliable and only cost €4 or so will take roughly an hour.
Regards to accommodation we have a few friends that use Mediteraneo apartments cheap and basic but well placed and clean. There are alot to choose from though.

D


----------



## Nerja Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Morning everybody!
> I'm very excited as I may be going to Nerja for the weekend  with a friend and I haven't been to the South of Spain for years. But it's looking a bit expensive, we'd probably have to take the AVE as it takes too long by car (we have to be in Nerja by 4 o´clock on Friday and I'm not sure what time we'd be able to leave on Friday), then going from Málaga to Nerja, then a hostal somewhere....
> Anyway what I wanted to ask was about accommodation. We're going on the 14th of May and it's San Isidro on the 15th which apparently is a big celebration in Nerja. That means we may have problems booking, but also I'm worried about noise, so any areas in the town we should avoid, or any quiet areas, hostales, hotels to recommend? Also taking into account we probably won't have a car, nor a lot of money!!
> Ah, and also going from Málaga to Nerja, what's best, bus or train?


Hi Pesky Wesky,
There is no train to Nerja only a bus service, the bus station being next door to train station in Malaga. When you get off the bus in Nerja ( not a proper bus station just a layby either side of main road ) there is a Hostal across the other side of road sorry carnt remember the name. The procession for San Isidro starts on the Balcon de Europa then goes up Calle Pintado onto Calle de Pecia upto the Nerja caves near Maro, it starts on the Balcon at about 12-00 ish and takes a few hours to get upto the caves. It will be noisy around the roads i have told you about but once the procession has passed it should be ok. It would be best to book any hostal before you arrive.
Hope you enjoy your time in Nerja,

Rob


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thank you so much Drooby and Nerja boy for the very useful info.

Jojo, if this ever gets off the ground, I'll PM you, ok?


----------

